# Recommend a book on nutrition



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I am looking for recommendations for a nutrition book that is both fair / unbiased and also explains the rationale behind it's recommendations. I have been looking at the Paleo diet with interest, and while some of the recommendations make sense (avoid processed sugars), some others ones don't (Avoid grains because cavemen didn't eat them. WTH, my ancestors have been eating grains for thousands of years and they turned out just fine).

Basically I am looking for something that will give scientific explanations so that I can come to my own conclusions about what foods are good or not. Like "if you eat this, your insulin level will go up, which will cause this and that..."


----------



## lgh (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob Faigin's "Natural Hormonal Enhancement", Jillian Michaels "Mastering Your Metabolism", Ori Hofmekler's "Warrier Diet". These are a few off the top of my head. An old book, now out of print, is "Diet for a Small Planet".

These all have slightly different approaches. Some are easier to read than others, depending on your background, but are OK man-on-the-street reads for health and fitness. Paleo Diet is a good read although I, like you, find it lacking in some ways. (My diet is largely paleo.) For people with a background in biochemistry, there are many other books, I'm sure. Really thorough books will require a background in biochemistry and endocrinology. Websites abound but, IMHO, tend to have fragmented information.

It is worth noting that many people outside the paleo crowd are questioning the place of large amounts of grains in our diets. One problem, noted in either Paleo or Paleo for Jocks, is the acid load that must be cleared. 

Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## RideStrong (May 4, 2007)

"Food Revolution" by John Robbins
"Thrive" by Brendan Brazier

I don't know if they are exactly what your looking for in regards to scientific explanations, but both are loaded with great diet and nutrition info.


----------



## lgh (Jan 10, 2007)

I should add that Dr. Joe Mercola usually provides understandable scientific explanations for his point of view on diet issues. He is selling stuff so draw your own conclusions. mercola.com

One good thing he does on a regular basis is point out the insidious influence of big government and big business (ex. Monsanto) on our food supplies. That type of information is important and not available from too many readily available sources.

Larry


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is a modified paleo diet book that I found very interesting

The paleo diet for athletes

http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Diet-Athletes-Nutritional-Performance/dp/1594860890


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

"Becoming Vegan" and "Becoming Vegetarian" though it sounds like you will be eating lots of meat and may not want to look into these books. I would recommend them anyway as there is a lot of really helpful/ insightful information om vegetables. From there you could still add in a protein to the meals they recommend.


----------



## Alphatone (Jun 16, 2006)

BeerCan said:


> Here is a modified paleo diet book that I found very interesting
> 
> The paleo diet for athletes
> 
> Amazon.com: The Paleo Diet for Athletes: A Nutritional Formula for Peak Athletic Performance (9781594860898): Loren Cordain, Joe Friel: Books


This book is excellent.

Also, The Paleo Solution by Robb Wolf is very informative, and he goes into a lot of the science behind the diet.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

Paleo for Athletes is great.

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Anabolic Diet by Dr. Mauro DiPasquali. I was doing it for a while and, as long as you are working hard in the gym, you will see incredible results...the kind of results I would have expected from using a banned substance. Its central idea is that when you spike your insulin through diet, your test levels drop and the more it happens, the more severe it is. If you eliminate insulin spikes through diet by reprogramming your body to utilize dietary fat as fuel, your body will burn its own fat during cardio. Additionally, your test levels will shoot through the roof because of a lack of insulin spikes. But it's hard for a lot of people to accept that it is healthy for 60% of your calories to come from fat.


----------



## quill12 (Sep 16, 2011)

I need better nutrition, these are some good ideas. I think I just need to shed lbs and fat to improve my riding.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

can't go wrong here then Racing Weight


----------

